# A week into this rhinestone stuff and...



## detroitshirt (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, about a week ago I decided to create some "blingy" spirit wear to sell through a local retailer and have learned a lot in a short amount of time..

Foreword, my setup is a Roland GX-24 with 60 degree blade.

1. The template material. I ordered a starter kit from http://www.specialty-graphics.com/rhinestone_starter_kit_from_specialty_graphics_supply.html. I like everything about this kit except the template material; it rips between the holes too easy. I investigated other types and kept seeing sticky flock. Now, I have some flock but it is for apparel and has heat activated adhesive. I would also read how some people made sticky flock from flock like I have, I watched a video on you tube by PAwel Trzebuchowski and made some. I like this much better and it is a bit cheaper.

2. Cutting the template. Test, test, test the cut depth/pressure/force. I ended up using only 160 force on my cutter, anything higher cut the paper underneath which made it very difficult to weed.

3. Applying the rhinestones to the template. They go in easier than expected, I find doing a small circular motion over the area does the job if the initial sweep over didn't. AMAZED how many stone I went through. I had a 10 gross of SS10 red stone and was only able to get three 3" cat paws out of it...I will be buying larger qtys in the future.

4. Application tape, this seems to be the same from Specialty Graphics supply and Stahls, not sure what the difference is (mylar vs silicone) but if they could make a reusable application tape I would be a customer...this is the only "big" waste with rhinestones that I can see.

5. Application. Easier than a heat transfer. one surprise though, I lay the whole shirt on the press (I do not open it and put the platen inside the shirt) and after pressing the stones on medium pressure the adhesive actually went all the way through to the back, while warm it was easy to separate but once it started to cool it was more difficult.

6. Ordering more stones. Just ordered more stones, Korean low-lead from shine art 500 gross of a few colors and some of the Pellosa premium stones that everyone raves about...

7. Flock. I also did a paw print with flock as a fill and rhinestones that bordered it, much better than straight flock. I always thought that straight flock was a bit boring but adding the rhinestones with the flock (cheaper than rhinestones) as the fill is a win win.
Just my experience after a week.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you can reuse the transfer tape over and over.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Also if you are not putting something inside the shirt try putting a teflon or silicone sheet or pad inside the shirt it will keep the glue from seeping through to the back side of the shirt and gluing it together.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

this happens when the shirt is kinda thin or you press to hard and long or hot. If im working on thinner shirts like gildan soft style I just put my hand in there and separate the layersafter pressing before it cools down. easy breezy and quicker then trying to fit a Teflon sheet all up in there.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> this happens when the shirt is kinda thin or you press to hard and long or hot. If im working on thinner shirts like gildan soft style I just put my hand in there and separate the layersafter pressing before it cools down. easy breezy and quicker then trying to fit a Teflon sheet all up in there.


 I use a lagre envelope from the post office...it is coated and does not stick....I use this because, especially on thinner shirts, the design will not only stick together, but also it leaves an imprint of the design on the other side and this also works well when you are applying designs to both sides....I also use my teflon baking mat from target.....I feel using something/anything that will keep the imprint from going through to the other side of the shirt, looks more professional.....


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what your talking about with the imprint on the back. you can usually get rid of it with your hand ,if its real bad a damp washcloth.


----------

